# cowards choice



## John (Sep 19, 2005)

I in no way imply that anyone is a coward on this forum, i express my feelings in verse.
I hope it inspires.

COWARDS CHOICE

I've taken some pills,
I'm on the floor.
Sod this life, can' take anymore.
Depression hit's us, when nothing goes right.
To lose depression, you have to fight.
The battles I've fought,
Strong men and weak,
But look at me now, my future is bleak.
Sod it this life, this brain of mine.
So many thoughts, I cannot define.
So here am I, this battle ive lost,
But what of the price, but what of the cost.
Call me weak, it's the cowards way.
But peace of mind, it will not stay.
So the choice is mine, live fight on.
But the pills I have taken, too late they've gone.
But is there hope, my soul to find.
Please release me, from my mind.
A second chance, sirens blue lights.
I guess ive lost, another fight.
For life is not, but mine to take.
The price is high, lets up the stake.
So bring me back, teach me where I went wrong.
This life of mine, 
I'll fight,
I'll be strong.....

Verse and Thought by John Webb


----------



## just mary (Sep 19, 2005)

Man, I'm with you John.  I'm right there, not sure what's happening but I think I've let go and it feels good, I just wish K. was not coming home so early.  I wish I had the night, to be alone, to let loose, just to let  go.

Good luck John, great verse.


----------



## John (Sep 20, 2005)

*post*

Thank's Mary, i'm not suicidal, it was a verse that i wrote years ago, before all my troubles started, i know i'm not a coward, and i know i will never take my life. When i was at my lowest point recently, i read my verses, and it is strange how the words fit to a lot of my situations, even tho i wrote them many years ago.

over the years many people have commented upon my verses, and thoughts and some have been inspired by them. I find it easy to communicate in words through verse, it allows me to express feelings and emotions that normal chat can not.

if you want to chat. i'm here *smile*

Testing Times

Testing times upon nerves of steel,
The mind to define the soul to feel.
A man am I, on the surface it's true.
But deep to the heart it's lonely and blue.
A nervous wreck emotions all torn
Hidden so well upon sleeve not worn.
A thirst for company not just sight and sound,
But to feel the passion and love once found.
The single life, yeah it's a breeze,
Look real close I'm destroyed to my knees.
Memories to forget, new ones to make,
To discover my life and shrug off the fake.
Testing times upon nerves of steel,
These feelings I have, I try to conceal

Verse and Thought by John Webb 12-06-02 14:01


----------



## pip (Sep 29, 2005)

That's some very nice work there.

Do you have a specific time/mood/place to write? Such at late at night in your bedroom, or noon at a park etc, or just whenever it pops into your mind?


----------



## John (Nov 6, 2005)

Thank you pip, i dont have a specific time or mood, i just  write what i am feeling.


----------



## sister-ray (Nov 6, 2005)

I can Identify with Testing Times, especially the lines;

"A thirst for company not just sight and sound, 
But to feel the passion and love once found. 
The single life, yeah it's a breeze, 
Look real close I'm destroyed to my knees. "

Thanks for sharing John.


----------

